# Am I overreacting about Fire risk with burning incense sticks?



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

1. You are over reacting. 
2. Call the police or fire NON-EMERGENCY number and have a talk with them. 
3. If you came onto my back porch and extenguisehd candles, i would call the police and have you charged with tresspassing.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Those lights aren't causing any heat to speak of, and my gosh, how did we live through the 60's without incense sticks all over the place to dissipate certain other offensive odors  They really aren't "burning", and I doubt you could even see a glow in the dark.

Logic:1....Overreacting nurse:0


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> Those lights aren't causing any heat to speak of, and my gosh, how did we live through the 60's without incense sticks all over the place to dissipate certain other offensive odors  They really aren't "burning", and I doubt you could even see a glow in the dark.
> 
> Logic:1....Overreacting nurse:0


Thanks for responding, but, there is an actual flame, about an inch that comes off of them. It's windy here.
I never liked the incense sticks, probably, because I have asthma. Mild but can get bad with smoke. I don't think anyone has a right to impose smoke on you. It is actual law in California, but, you probably expected that. 😊 Even though Marijuana is legal, you can't make someone else inhale it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Even though Marijuana is legal, you can't make someone else inhale it.


You can if they like incense . I guess with a wind the stick could glow or even flame. If outside, I see no need in the incense. Why not enjoy the fresh air......oops, forgot...Californya.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Half-fast eddie said:


> 1. You are over reacting.
> 2. Call the police or fire NON-EMERGENCY number and have a talk with them.
> 3. If you came onto my back porch and extenguisehd candles, i would call the police and have you charged with tresspassing.


It's more of an apartment setting. The flame is right by the sidewalk.
But, be my guest calling, in an environment of heightened tension, not hyperbole, after a severe Wildire last Summer. The Volunteer Fire Dept siren just went off. Probably another Fire. We have them frequently, sometimes several a day. I won't mind the handsome firefighters in green utility pants in the Walmart parking lot, though. 4,000 people worked on that Fire!

These green pants.😁 No one else seems to have them. Sometimes no other identifying clothes. I say "Thank you!" in the store and they always say "You're welcome." I don't even have to say why I'm saying Thank You, they know what they've done.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chandler48 said:


> You can if they like incense . I guess with a wind the stick could glow or even flame. If outside, I see no need in the incense. Why not enjoy the fresh air......oops, forgot...Californya.


They're from Nevada. Kind of rough around the edges.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Drive to the firestation and talk to the chief. Let him know your concerns.
Explain what you are witnessing and ask him what he thinks.
It is their duty to investigate potentially dangerous situations.
Perhaps he can ease your mind.
No matter what happens, they will still be your neighbors and any fallout may be on you.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Nik333 if you were in the humid east I’d say don’t worry.

But you’re not and I agree with @Missouri Bound and concur that trying to call it to the firemen’s attention is a good idea.

Hope you’re able to stay safe.


----------



## Thisiseasy (Aug 3, 2017)

It sounds like your question may easily be answered by local ordinance. I agree with those above saying you need to get law enforcement involved.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Make your neighbors aware of this. 
If it comes out, you can say you wanted a second opinion, or third. . .
Try to determine if your fear is "reasonable".


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I told the owner that I would call the FD for an untended fire during a time of High Fire Danger. I'd already gotten a thumbs up from the FD. He talked to the tenants. It's out.

I realized later the wife is kind of crazy.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I realized later the wife is kind of crazy.


Crazy = paranoid?
Paranoids = assassins.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I told the owner that I would call the FD for an untended fire during a time of High Fire Danger. I'd already gotten a thumbs up from the FD. He talked to the tenants. It's out.
> 
> I realized later the wife is kind of crazy.


You go!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I live in rural southern Missouri. This year has been very wet but usually by this time we have had several "no burn" warning.
The Fourth of July is usually a worrisome time because fireworks are 100% legal here (which I agree) but that doesn't stop the asshats from setting them off after a month dry spell where the grass is already crunchy. We are surrounded by woods, including some of my property and a fire would be fast burning under those dry conditions.
I think you have the right to protect yourself and others if you deem something unsafe.
Hopefully your actions will keep you safe without any repercussions from your mysterious neighbors.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just after my second knee replacement, I noticed a large amount of smoke coming from the next road over. It had been dry as a Ritz cracker for a month and I KNEW there were burn bans in place. I hobbled out to my ZTR and drove the road to where he was. Luckily no leg action was required  A guy had just bought the place and had a fire the size of a pick up truck going full guns. He was in the process of throwing a mattress on it when I yelled at him and informed him of his predicament. The NFS tower was less than a mile away and I knew they were locating on it. Not 5 minutes later here the forestry trucks came. I bowed out and let them do their job. You can't legislate stupid.


----------

